# Getting bees from your hives in winter



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

Any tips for removing bees for apitherapy during the winter? I was thinking of collecting enough for a few weeks at a time when the temp is above 40f and keeping them in the house. I may have to do it at lower temps sometimes. Could use some tips from folks who have done it as far as not disturbing/hurting the hive to bad when collecting what i need when it's cold. Don't have a observation hive.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

In my area of VA, the bees are not in cluster all winter, so I built this contraption.

https://www.facebook.com/topbarbeehive/videos/1519039058122619/


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Is it possible to move a nuc hive inside your bedroom or an easy to access room?
I'm thinking to put a small nuc hive inside your house. Then put a plastic pvc tube for
them to go out in good sunny days. Rachet tie the hive so it will not get accidentally knock over.
Then use a screen to cover the hive on top and insert a 1" pvc tube
through the screen so it will be easier to harvest the bees. If you can picture it you can make one to test
it out.


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! Going to make something like you did ruthie. May try to put some in house but don't like the heat loss/security issue of running tube out window and don't want to put hole in wall as I am fixing house up for sale. We are hoping to build on 45 acres next year if I get my health back in order. It's always been my dream to live where I can't see anyone else. Maybe I'll run the tube out through the range vent since the kitchen is tore up under construction anyway at the moment. I'm sure the wife will love that. Appreciate the help, thanks again.


----------



## Arbol (Apr 28, 2017)

don't know how often you need them, but back in Ward CO at 9600ft in the snow my bees are on the front landing board on sunny days.
I could collect as many as needed on open days during the winter.
you being in VA I wouldn't worry about having to need a special hive etc. just collect them put them in a screen box with a chunk of comb that has honey and pollen, your bees will last 10 days easy. I only collected 10-15 at a shot every couple weeks as needed.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

I would have said over winter a nuc, bring it into the garage for be collection, then back outside. But .... grabbing them off the landing board sounds easier. Good luck. CE


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm in northern West Virginia. January and February are tough usually. Hives don't get much if any sun in winter. I go through 30 to 50 bees per week. Plus I leave for work when it's dark and come home from work long after dark Monday through Friday in the winter. So I would have to count on decent weather on the weekends. But yes just grabbing 15 or so at a time off of the landing board would be the easiest but probably won't work out like that.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

If you have an outside garage or heated shed that has a window, you can park your colony in that window and not disrupt the house too much by messing with an observation hive or colony in the heated house. They really don't do as well in a 78 degree house anyway. Better off to have them in a 50 degree garage. Just being out of the wind can make all the difference in the world for whether or not they are moving around on the comb so you can gather bees for apitherapy. 

Another option for getting them is by using a mayonnaise jar over the hole in the inner cover. Shine a flashlight on it. Bees will come into the mayo jar to see what the light is from. Just slide the lid over the jar opening when you have enough in the comb.


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you all very much for all the ideas. I'll let you know what i do and how it works out. I'm treating chronic neurological lymes. It has definitely been a roller coaster of ups and downs, mostly downs. Taking a ridiculous amount of antibiotics, herbs and supplements beside doing the bvt. I need to get this under control and get back to life.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Ruth that is a pretty slick contraption you built. I like it!


----------

